# Table Saw Blade for Spline Grooves??



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am always impressed with the knowledgeable responses I see here to blade questions so I thought I'd throw out a question of my own. 

I generally keep a 24t Freud LU87 thin kerf ripper on my TS. But I would like to occasionally cut 1/8" slots for splined miter joints. My 10" blades for my miter saw, RAS, etc., are also thin kerf.

Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced, full kerf (1/8"), combination blade that could cut chip-free, square bottomed grooves for 1/8" splines? It would be nice if I could use it on my Ridgid 3660 contractor saw for general use, too, without bogging the saw down. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Millwork Master (Jan 6, 2011)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I am always impressed with the knowledgeable responses I see here to blade questions so I thought I'd throw out a question of my own.
> 
> I generally keep a 24t Freud LU87 thin kerf ripper on my TS. But I would like to occasionally cut 1/8" slots for splined miter joints. My 10" blades for my miter saw, RAS, etc., are also thin kerf.
> 
> ...


Have you checked any diablo blades out?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

An alternating top bevel with a raker (ATBR) blade will give a flat bottom.

Not really needed for a spline joint, the glue will fill any voids created with an ATB blade.

Another option would be an 1/8" slot cutter on your router table.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Got a router table?*

You could use one of these; http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2119









That's what I use for splines. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Millwork Master (Jan 6, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> You could use one of these; http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2119
> 
> That's what I use for splines. :thumbsup: bill


Cnc is what we use. Very accurate and consistant


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a slot cutter and could use my router table if needed. What I really want to do it built a simple jig and cut the spines on the TS. Just have to figure a blade to use.

Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Only a blade with a flat top grind (FTG) will leave a truly flat bottom. The ATB/R blades have beveled teeth that protrude slightly above the flat raker teeth, which causes minor grooves (aka "bat ears") along the edges of the kerf...much like those from a stacked dado set. 

The only 1/8" full kerf FTG blades I know of are typically 10T to 24T bulk rippers. The Freud LM72, Infinity 010-024, Amana Tool RB1020, CMT 201.024.10, and DeWalt DW7124 and DW7640 are a few good examples. Amazon has the Kempston for < $30 shipped...I have not tried it, but it has a similar configuration as the others mentioned....might be worth a try. You're likely to find that these blades are suitable for splines and bulk ripping, but won't work well as general use blades because the cut will be a little rough, and they will tearout too much for crosscuts and ply.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks, Guys!

Scott, that's the information I was looking for - that I would need a FTG blade. I was hoping that type would come as a combination blade but I guess that plan won't work. 

If I use a ripping blade for this procedure do you think I'd get chip-out?

Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Thanks, Guys!
> 
> Scott, that's the information I was looking for - that I would need a FTG blade. I was hoping that type would come as a combination blade but I guess that plan won't work.
> 
> ...


I've used a variety of blade types on the TS for splines. A sharp blade would be the first order. Whether the bottoms are flat or not is not an issue. In fact, if the bottom is slightly irregular, it would give glue a place to go.












 









.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You shouldn't get much chip out if you cut with the grain, but across the grain you'll definitely get some with an FTG.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw in another thread that Knotscott mentioned the Delta 35-7657 40 tooth general purpose blade as being pretty good. I did a little research and found that Scott also said the Oshlun 40t was comparable. 

Since I really wanted to go with a general purpose or combination blade (aren't they the same thing?) to cut spline grooves as I already have a rip blade, I was leaning toward one of these two. Then I noticed that the Oshlun is a little thicker than the Delta (.126 vs. .119 IIRC) making it closer to those 1/8" splines I had in mind.

Since several of you said that flat tooth blades aren't really necessary for cutting spline grooves, I think I'm going to order the Oshlun blade from Amazon for $28.89 w/ free shipping. Any thoughts?

Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't recall mentioning that those two blades were comparable, but the two are reasonably close, and the Oshlun is "good nuff" to get good results with. I would order it from Holbren.com though...not only is it cheaper, but he's a great supplier. Use "BT310" discount code for 10% off...total to you door should be in the $24 range.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Scott! I just ordered one and with the discount the grand total was $22.16. That's a great price even if I only use the blade for spline grooves! I'd didn't know anything about Holbren so that was a good tip.

Bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> An alternating top bevel with a raker (ATBR) blade will give a flat bottom.
> 
> Not really needed for a spline joint, the glue will fill any voids created with an ATB blade.
> 
> Another option would be an 1/8" slot cutter on your router table.


 
Amplifying what Scott said.

And

Assuming your splines are going to show and add detail to the piece.

A combination blade is what you need. These are easily recognizable as they are usually made with groups of five teeth, one large gullet and 4 smaller gullets. The tooth behind (In rotation) the large gullet is a raker tooth. The raker tooth has a flat top and is designed to clean out the space between the bat ear cut made by the other teeth (ATB). These blades are usually made in 8 or 10 groups of teeth on a 10 inch blade.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's why I read this forum - to learn stuff like that! Thanks! I didn't know about the flat top raker tooth. If the blade I ordered doesn't work out I'll try a combination blade. 

Bill


----------

